# New private school campus in Pensacola



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Now Enrolling for 2012-2013​ 
Lighthouse Private Christian Academy​ 
Is now expanding to its 2nd campus located in Pensacola at the Gadsden Street United Methodist Church at 9th Ave and Gadsden St. next to Krispy Kreme. Lighthouse is presently located in the zoo in Gulf Breeze and is expanding to Pensacola to offer our children a great private christian education. 

There are scholarships available for students that qualify financially as well as multiple discounts offered. To see if you qualify go to

 www.stepupforstudents.org . 

Check out the schools website at:

www.lighthousepca.com

Our teacher to student ratio is 1/12 to better educate our children with virtual education available as well.


----------

